# Emts try to help



## Medic (Dec 31, 2008)

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k200/IRescue4U32/EMTs.png


----------



## Dobo (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL It is hard to sit and wait things out but we gotta stay out of the firefighters way so they can do their thing. They will let us know  when they need us.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 31, 2008)

I assisted a firefighter only last night...lol.
We were at a New Year's Eve fundraiser with the FD (By the way 'HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone...we are already into 2009).

They had lite a large bonifire and were going to let off fireworks.
The wind was quite strong and with the diesel they had started it with..she was burning really hot and fast.
So much so...they turned on the pump and were hosing down the Club building we were at and the field next door, because of the heat and sparks.

Anyway...this one FF was standing infront of a group of us watching what was going on, sparks were blowing all over the place, because of the wind.

One fell on the back of this guy's shirt and didn't look like it was going to go out. So I went up behind him and smacked it off him. 
He turns around and frowns at me...my Hubbie calls out, 'Don't worry mate, she doesn't normally go around hitting guys!' lol.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## fma08 (Dec 31, 2008)

just to be fair... here's the other one ^_^


----------



## Medic (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha lol thas some funny stuff. I hear stories of medics pulling ff out just before the roof caves in. Actualy it also happend at my moms office fire. Happy new year. keep safe


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 1, 2009)

Moved to appropriate forum


----------



## Medic (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks ffemt. I accidently posted it in the wrong forum and could not find a admin person to move it.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol, they should have one:

Bystanders for Dummies
How to keep out of the ambos way when they are trying to save your friends life


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 9, 2009)

aussieemt1980 said:


> Lol, they should have one:
> 
> Bystanders for Dummies
> How to keep out of the ambos way when they are trying to save your friends life



My vote for post of the year!!!!


----------



## Explorer127 (Jan 9, 2009)

aussieemt1980 said:


> Lol, they should have one:
> 
> Bystanders for Dummies
> How to keep out of the ambos way when they are trying to save your friends life



hahah, thank you for that.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 10, 2009)

fma08 said:


> just to be fair... here's the other one ^_^



sorry, ffemt, I think this one should get post of the year.

Hell, post of the decade!


----------

